# How wide can I go on the factory 18's?



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm already looking into getting rid of the stock tires for some S-03's or maybe corsa's. 

Interested in going 255/40/18, is this possible? I plan on rolling the fenders if need be.


----------



## TrprBoone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wide Tires*

I have 255/40/18 on my 04 GTO. My wheels are Zenetti, not stock. this size of tire fits pretty well. It will occassionally rub in the rear if I hit a big bump. Hope this helps.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm getting 265x35x18s this week. The tires are Bridgestone 050s. From what I'm reading...sounds like it depends on edge profile of the tire. If the tire is round it should fit...if its square it might not. There is some guy on the ls1gto forum renting a fender roller for $40.00. Seems like an easy process.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

TrprBoone said:


> I have 255/40/18 on my 04 GTO. My wheels are Zenetti, not stock. this size of tire fits pretty well. It will occassionally rub in the rear if I hit a big bump. Hope this helps.



did you roll your fenders in the rear? What is the offset of your wheels?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

rippinbyu said:


> I'm getting 265x35x18s this week. The tires are Bridgestone 050s. From what I'm reading...sounds like it depends on edge profile of the tire. If the tire is round it should fit...if its square it might not. There is some guy on the ls1gto forum renting a fender roller for $40.00. Seems like an easy process.



Yea, i've got a buddy who runs a shop out here that has a roller.


Are you putting 265's on the stock wheel?


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Yea, i've got a buddy who runs a shop out here that has a roller.
> 
> 
> Are you putting 265's on the stock wheel?


Yes...there going on the stock 18x8 wheel. I'm hoping I will not have to roll the fender lip. I will if needed though.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Heard the term before but I'm interested in what "rolling the fenders" entails..

Don't mean to be stupid here


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Rolling the fenders is where the inner lip of the fender is rolled up. Doesn't change the appearance of the car at all -- just folds the sheetmetal tab in the wheelwell up.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Gotcha. Thanks and appreciate it.

I'm interested in going with wider tires also and came across it a few times. If someone wants to tell me the widest they've gone that would be great


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah but on the stock 18" wheels, what size is the biggest I can run in the rear?


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Gotcha. Thanks and appreciate it.
> 
> I'm interested in going with wider tires also and came across it a few times. If someone wants to tell me the widest they've gone that would be great


I have 275/40/18's on a Grand Prix. I know it isn't the same car, but if 275's can go on a Prix, I'm pretty comfortable that they will go on a GTO.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

rippinbyu said:


> Yes...there going on the stock 18x8 wheel. I'm hoping I will not have to roll the fender lip. I will if needed though.




any updates?


----------

